# TC Encore Pro Hunter Loading?



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I just purchased a new Pro Hunter. Mounted the Omega scope on it which calls for 150 grains of powder and 250 grain bullet. I loaded it up with 150 grains of pyrodex pellets and 250 grain barnes expander (Knight EZ load). Shot it three times. Third shot looked to be tubbling at 40 yards when it hit the paper. Bullet hit the paper sideways. I'm thinking too much powder for those sabots, but others use that powder load and bullet weight. Any ideas or experience with this gun and load? Should I be using a different powder? Really love the barnes expanders. I don't think you can get a better bullet for expansion and knockdown. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

try 150gn 777 pellets with the 250gr shockwaves... S. Frame has great results with them. I use 100gn 777 with 250gr shockwaves and get cloverleafs @ 100yds


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I only use 100grains of pyrodex and the 250 grain shockwaves in mine and I get cloverleafs as well at 100yds. I love my encore! With this load I can get kills out to 175 yards and I personally don't see the need to have 150 grains and make a 200+yard shot. That type of shot in a field setting is difficult to say the least. It takes a really good rest to stabilize the gun for that distance.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont think 200yd range would be a problem... the main reason for using 777 for me is the cleanup. 4 wet patches and im done, versus and hour with pyrodex


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

littleking said:


> i dont think 200yd range would be a problem... the main reason for using 777 for me is the cleanup. 4 wet patches and im done, versus and hour with pyrodex



I'm not saying that it is not possible with that gun, just maybe not possible for me! I would need a really solid rest while out in the field and most of the areas I hunt don't offer that kind of shot to begin with.

I with ya on the 777, I'm going to switch over after this season. I'm using up what I have of the pyrodex first.


----------

